# New York Hotels in early December



## AONEILL (21 Sep 2006)

Hi All

Going to NY city on 1st December and need to book a hotel asap. We're looking for something v.central but reasonable. Any ideas and websites to check out

Thanks in advance


----------



## roxy (21 Sep 2006)

Check out  for reviews of different hotels. Check out www.hotels.com for an idea of prices or google new york hotels for endless lists and sites.


----------



## johndoe64 (21 Sep 2006)

try some of the below,
[broken link removed]

www.alpharooms.com

http://www.woogo.com/accommodation/index.html " have apartments for short term lets.

I have no affilitaion with any of these just to let you know, I stayed at the hotel Pennsylvania last year, it was central but bog basic.


----------



## kmelvin (21 Sep 2006)

Also try 

The Pennyslvania Hotel is normally good value and good location right
across from Madison Sq Garden.


----------



## emmt (21 Sep 2006)

advise you to book asap cos I was trying to get a hotel there last year for the first week of Dec and the prices were astronomical. Also advise checking tripadvisor cos the hotel we eventually booked and subsequently cancelled was having a bed bug issue. we stayed in [broken link removed] which was central, clean and secure. also heard that http://www.milfordplaza.com/ was good


----------



## foxylady (22 Sep 2006)

Try www.hotelopia.com
www.simply-newyork.com

[broken link removed]


----------



## A_b (22 Sep 2006)

Try 
I stayed in Red Roof one 2 years ago & has great buffet breakfast included in price. Round the corner  from Macys & Empire State


----------



## Dublinchick (22 Sep 2006)

La Quinta is the most reasonably priced in its class. Its on 32nd Street which is a good spot in Manhattan. www.lq.com
I've know a lot of people who stayed at the hotel Pennsylvania and found it to be an unpleasant experience. The Milford Plaza is clean but basic too and on 45th street which is right by Times Square.
If you are willing to spend a bit more I would recommend Sofitel New York.
Also if you want to do something romantic I would suggest a trip on Bateaux - which is a dinner cruise on the river hudson at night. www.bateauxnewyork.com If you need any suggestions let me know, I've been living in New York for 10 years, and know the city pretty well.


----------



## michaelc8535 (25 Sep 2006)

Hi Chick, am arriving in New York next friday 29/9 with my wife. All suggestions welcome. Staying in Doubletree Met. Hotel in Manhattan. We dont know the city at all and would appreciate any advice. The cruise sounds good for starters.


----------



## extopia (25 Sep 2006)

As always, it depends on what sort of stuff you're into, but here are a few obvious suggestions...
- Visit the Metropolitan Art Museum.
- Walk in central park.
- Drink coffee in Greenwich village.
- Buy t-shirts in the East Village.
- Take a boat out to Ellis island.
- Chinatown.
- See a show of whatever type you're into (Broadway, off Broadway, blues, jazz, whatever. So much choice).
- Take the tramway to Roosevelt island, and take pictures of the Manhattan skyline from the island.
- Walk around the city as much as you can.
- Savour the many excellent diners - great for lunch but especially breakfast.
- Stay away from the Irish bars and you'll be OK


----------



## michaelc8535 (25 Sep 2006)

Thks. for that Extopia.  I agree big time on the Irish bars bit.  What about discount shopping areas for clothing, cameras and other value items ? Any info on a helicopter ride ? Cheers.


----------



## Randy (25 Sep 2006)

have stayed in Doubletree Metropolitan on a couple of occasions. located at 53rd street at Lexington Avenue, its perfectly located for shopping, sightseeing etc. Very safe area for arriving back late at night and you can walk to Central Station, Empire State, Central Park etc if you're interested in seeing New York other than by taxi or subway. Rooms cost approx $150 per night.


----------



## Dublinchick (25 Sep 2006)

If it’s your first time to New York I would suggest that you do the bus tour. Its hop on and is good for 2 days. They are located in Times Square.
There a bar in the Marriott Times Square called the view - it a revolving bar on and has nice views of the city.
Walk over the Brooklyn bridge - (take the subway to Brooklyn – the stop is borough hall – Court Street 2,3,4,5,N and R trains stop there) and walk back into the city (best views) If you like chocolate check this place out in Brooklyn its close to the bridge- famous for its hot chocolate and its really good (give you a bit of energy for the walk!) http://www.mrchocolate.com/ourshoppe.aspx
If you are interested in going to see a show there a ticket booth in Times square (there is also a booth downtown which has much less of a queue) where you can buy tickets for a show the same day at discounts up to 50% off.
http://www.tdf.org/tkts/#


Sightseeing
Ground Zero 
Irish famine memorial – downtown beside the world financial centre
Saint Patrick’s Cathedral 
Rockefeller Centre
Central Park 
Ellis Island 
Statue of Liberty
The Intrepid 


Shopping 
Century 21 - designer gear at discount prices
Filenes basement Union Square same as Century 21
Chinatown for your fake bags and watches. 
34th Street – Macys and all the chain stores there
DSW for shoes there is one in Union Square and another downtown by the Winter Garden
Woodbury Commons - take the bus from Port Authority for serious shopping as it is a day trip. I find it can be hit or miss though.
Electronics- J & R [broken link removed]  Its on Park Row near the Brooklyn bridge
Cameras - B & H Photo www.bhphotovideo.com  on 9th ave and 34th Street -  though be warned this place closes early on Fridays and is closed on Saturdays
Best buy is also good for eletronics etc.   There is on on 23rd Street and 6th Ave

Food
There are so many good restaurants in the city, check out www.menupages.com. Lists the menus of a lot of the city’s restaurants, and lists their prices and has user reviews
Brunch - I would recommend a place called Il Bastardo in Chelsea (7th Avenue and 21st Street) if you like to have a few drinks on Saturday/Sunday afternoon. Brunch is approx $15 and you can drink all the mimosas, bloodymarys or screwdrivers for an additional $8!


----------



## Dublinchick (26 Sep 2006)

Liberty helicopters  for the helicopter tours.   there is another couple that I don't know the names of but they are all around the same price.  http://www.libertyhelicopters.com/


----------



## liner (26 Sep 2006)

The comfort inn midtown manhattan is v. central - It's extremely close to Times Square- less than 1 minute walk. You walk out of the hotel, turn right for about 50 seconds and you find yourself in Times Square. But as for reasonable? It depends on what is considered reasonable for such a central location. We stayed there in early December last year and it was 200 euro a night - pricey I know, but the location was excellent. The hotel itself is basic enough.


----------



## extopia (26 Sep 2006)

Good shopping suggestions, dublinchick. 

Agree with you about J&R and B&H for electronics/cameras. You can check out the prices at http://bhphotovideo.com. If you're buying video gear make sure to get PAL equipment, not NTSC, and check that power supplies are good for 220 volts. Avoid the tourist-oriented camera shops in midtown, stick to the chain stores - there's also Circuit City, The Wiz and Best Buy. All very competitive. 

The Apple Stores are great too if you're looking for an iPod. One in Soho, and a new one just opened in midtown on Fifth Avenue - check http://www.apple.com/retail/ for locations and maps.

For clothing, you won't go far wrong in the many shops in Soho, on or just off Broadway. And if you get hungry or thirsty, drop into Fanelli's, on Prince St. (I think).

Enjoy the trip - great time of year to visit NYC.


----------



## DublinBoy834 (26 Sep 2006)

I have been there a few times around Dec and would recommend the courtyard Marrtiott on west 40th street. You can usually get a double for around €160 a night. A bit pricy but its a great location, 3 min walk to times square a 5 to the empire state. Another big advantage is the concierge as they are great at getting tours, tickets organised at the last minute.


----------



## michaelc8535 (26 Sep 2006)

Thanks guys for your help and suggestions.  We will enjoy the trip even more and are looking forward to seeing all the sights. Cheers.


----------



## roxy (27 Sep 2006)

extopia said:


> - Stay away from the Irish bars and you'll be OK


 
Hi Extopia, Why do you say this?


----------



## michaelc8535 (27 Sep 2006)

Hi Folks...any ideas on the following ;
1. best golf store in N.Y. for selection and value
2. best place for cashmere sweaters
3. are prescription medicines an option for savings
4. helicopter ride or river cruise
5. one item you would bring home from the Big Apple 
6. is sales tax added to price on display for all purchases
Thanks in advance.


----------



## extopia (27 Sep 2006)

1. New York Golf Centre / W35th St. isn't bad although NYC is hardly a golfing paradise.
2. Can't help you there 
3. Wouldn't you need a local prescription?
4.  is your man for heli-tours. For river cruise, Circle Line is the market leader (I never did it though, probably because I was living there).
5. iPod or Mac laptop (you'll save on any laptop but the price differential is bigger for macs).
6. Sales tax in NYC is 8.375% and you have to ADD IT ON to displayed prices.


----------



## extopia (27 Sep 2006)

roxy said:


> Hi Extopia, Why do you say this?



I believe it makes for a better holiday to experience the local culture. But each to his own!


----------



## roxy (27 Sep 2006)

extopia said:


> I believe it makes for a better holiday to experience the local culture. But each to his own!


 
Ah I see, cocktails in the Meatpacking District for you so Extopia  

I personally love the Irish Pubs in NY, I've been to many a 'lock-in' till 7/8 in the morning, but hey, as you say, each to their own!


----------



## extopia (27 Sep 2006)

I don't think the OP's wife would appreciate him dragging him into the pub and staying all night on their first trip to NYC. 

Personally I love a few scoops, but I try to see more than the inside of the pub when abroad. And if I'm abroad, I don't want to be looking at shamrocks and shillelaghs.


----------



## michaelc8535 (27 Sep 2006)

Thks. Ex. for your reply but not sure about the OP comment.


----------



## extopia (27 Sep 2006)

By the way, it so happens that I HAVE indeed enjoyed cocktails in the meatpacking district. There are some excellent places around there, but I don't remember any of the names.


----------



## roxy (27 Sep 2006)

extopia said:


> By the way, it so happens that I HAVE indeed enjoyed cocktails in the meatpacking district. There are some excellent places around there, but I don't remember any of the names.


 

Hmm, and you wonder why, with all them cocktails! Lotus perhaps? You big raver you!


----------



## babycheeks (28 Sep 2006)

Great thread ... heading in december as well and have yet to sort out accomodation.  Someone in work suggested getting an appartment.  Has anyone any experience with this?

Thanks


----------



## Daffodil (28 Sep 2006)

Hi 
Going to NY in early November and have booked room in Herald Square Hotel http://www.heraldsquarehotel.com/. Stayed there years ago and it was fine - if a bit basic. It has been renovated since then and according to all the reviews on Tripadvisor seems like a good spot. It is on 31st Street - just around corner from Macy's and Empire State Building so perfect for shopping and dining. Rooms start at about $100 per night - which is great if you want don't want to spend too much on accommodation and more in the shops.


----------



## eiregal (29 Sep 2006)

Off topic but are the helicopter tours any good?  Was going to get one for my boyf for his birthday next month.  We're heading there at the end of the year.


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Sep 2006)

What about Radio City Apartments near Time Square - gets good reviews on TripAdvisor -   We booked in for December too!


----------

